# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  GuCa - The Serbian Woodstock

## Партизан

*What is the “Serbian Woodstock”? Never heard of it? Big mistake!*   
Guča (Гуча -> Gucha) Trumpet Festival (“Serbian Woodstock” as some came to call it) passed a long way during it’s 45 years of existence from a small gathering of the local trumpet players and their brass bands and the display of traditional customs to the international spectacle of a four day collective madness done in the most Balkans way. It takes place in the first week of August in Guča, a village in western Serbia with a population of a few thousand inhabitants. Every year more than hundred thousand young and old people from far away places as well as local peasants flood the place. Why?   
Because it is absolute 100% complete entertainment all the time. Once you come, you can’t stop. And that is exactly what happened with all our participants. Festival is actually the competition of Serbian trumpet players (music like Goran Bregović’s and many times better) and it is deeply connected with the folklore and the tradition of Serbian village. Amongst various happenings, AEGEE Beograd is putting the accent on having enormous and uncontrolled fun, drinking and eating, discovering the unknown depths of Serbian culture and making friends. Discover a whole new world: heavy folk trumpet music, old and new Serbian iconography, cuisine specialties like kajmak (cream), pragnje (roasted prase – piglet + jagnje - lamb) prepared by us (!!!), rakija (Serbian national drink, fruit brandy), svadbarski kupus (wedding cabbage), dancing on the tables, hangovers under the table, waking up in ditches! Come and witness the forming of the world trends in trumpet & brass music at its very source. No sobering and no vegetarians, please! As we say: It doesn’t matter what you do as long as you overdo it!   
Everybody should come to Guca one time in his life, this something you never will forget.. Seven days unlimited party, party, party.. Eating, Drinking, Celebrating, DANCING, friendship and enjoying everything.. Just everything, you have to come! I will be there this year! gREETINGS!   ::    Kalashnikov Havanagila Djurdjevdan

----------


## iblix

Heyheyhey! I was there, it was excellent!! I could only stay one day and night, but i'll go back and next time for the whole week I hope!

----------

